# Which rotary ?



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Question for you guys that run rotary's when hunting snows. Which of them are built the best and are the most trouble free ?


----------



## WLDuckBuster (Dec 16, 2008)

Sillosock


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I haven't seen a sillo sock rotary that hasn't burnt a motor yet. And I have seen 16 of them in my trailer that were either mine or friends in the last 4 years. I have heard the Cabela's one holds up a lot better. If I was going to to run rotary's in my spread like everyone else, I would just make my own. With the best components I could find.


----------



## otcblueplater (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds to me like you've ran plenty of rotaries "just like everbody else". And out of 16 burnt motors you never thought to maybe try a differnt brand? Just sayin?


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, weve had 3 SS rotaries for the last several years then 2 years ago added 4 more and the only thing that ever went wrong was the controller box blew up and that was this spring. Youre doing something majorly wrong if youre burning them out that much,lol.

To answer the original question, go SS. Hunted with other guys that made their own, and for a little more than what they had in parts you can have a fully remoted unit with all the trimmings. Also go 4 arm, we have all 4 arm but two, and those we run 2 extra flyers on each on the pegs. 4 arms look very good, and dont use any more juice.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It was never my job or expense to buy them for the group. However I will tell you I won't be running any rotary's this spring. I did see, 9 diffrent brand new rotarys go down in 10 days in canada last year. All with burnt up motors. Everyone has 2 or 3 in their spread I am going to try things a little diffrent this year!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Everyone has 2 or 3 in their spread.......


 Not everyone. 8) I don't have 1 flyer, 1 whirly bird thingy, any wind chime lookin' things,or even a flag. Sometimes less is more. :beer:

Alex


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm thinking about going simple this year too during the migration. The juvies still eat up the gadgets though. :thumb:


----------



## XFactor (Apr 4, 2011)

Alright this is coming from a man that has 9 SS rotary Machines. I have had many horrible experiences with these machines through the years of owning them. I have had motors burn out and the remote boxes have gone out on them on several occasions, but Jim with sillosocks has sent me all brand new motors for free that seem to be holding up much better. He has great customer service and I am a beleiver in movement in the spread however you can get it. If I were to rate the product I would give it a 7 out of 10 but 10 of 10 on customer service.


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i have seen them all and i really think the 4 arm rotary is the ticket they seem to respond to it ore than the 2 arm i myself am getting a couple 4 arms for this spring


----------

